

Deconstructing the method to Nintendo's madness - coldpie
http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/27/deconstructing-nintendo/

======
pkamb
This is the main menu for Super Smash Bros. for Wii U:
[http://i.imgur.com/04qZmg4.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/04qZmg4.jpg)

The menu items on that screen are not touchable via the Wii U gamepad
touchscreen. You're required to use the control stick to awkwardly select menu
items in a non-standard grid that appears to be designed for a touchscreen.

Nintendo's latest blockbuster game for the Wii U, on their touchscreen tablet
console, does not have touch controls on a screen that clearly looks like it
was designed for a tablet touchscreen. That is what is so frustrating with
today's Nintendo in a nutshell.

~~~
DRAGONERO
This is the main menu for Super Smash Bros Brawl for Wii:
[http://faqsmedia.ign.com/faqs/image/article/849/849163/vario...](http://faqsmedia.ign.com/faqs/image/article/849/849163/various18_071112a-l.jpg)

You cannot use your wiimote to select the menu items, you can only use the
controller's D-pad. It's how Smash games have always been. Plus, there is
really no reason for you to use touch screen controls for the game.

~~~
AdrianRossouw
i recall you needing to use the pointer to place a token on the character you
wanted to select, on the very next screen.

~~~
lfowles
The game only used the wiimote in the sideways controller-like configuration.

------
fnordfnordfnord
Nintendo are really taking the piss. They waited so long to release a
successor to SMB Wii, that some third party went and did it for them.
[http://newerteam.com/](http://newerteam.com/) Then finally they release the
Wii U, and SMB 3D world. When I looked at the prospect of buying a Wii U, more
controllers, more games, etc. and compared it to a cheap PC with SteamOS, I
just couldn't buy the Wii U. Nintendo games are really great, but they are too
few for me to justify paying so much money for a device + accessories. I am
not a console collector, and I hope that I have bought the last console. In
the mean time, Battle Block theatre will have to get us by.

~~~
j_m_b
OMFG Newer is AWESOME.... thanks for that link!

------
exelius
IMO, Nintendo would still be better off if they ditched the console business
and focused on games. The unique control devices like the Wiimote and the WiiU
tablet thing are nifty, but I feel they're at best a gimmick and at worst a
significant downgrade from a normal controller (Metroid Prime 3, I'm looking
at you.)

There's nothing they can do on their own console that they can't do on someone
else's. Zelda or Metroid on a PS4 would be awesome; and while I'll still
probably buy a WiiU once those games come out, I'd also buy them on a PS4 or
Xbox One. Unless Nintendo makes a whole lot of profit on the WiiU, they're not
coming out very far ahead considering the large expenses involved with
designing a console.

~~~
austinz
I enjoyed Metroid Prime 3. Probably the first and the last console shooter
type game I'll ever enjoy. It was a pity more games didn't bother exploring
using the Wiimote as a pointing device, although the Wii's underwhelming
graphics certainly didn't help matters.

~~~
exelius
Prime 3 was a great game that would have been better with a normal gamepad. In
fact, you can play it with one in Dolphin and it's an entirely superior
experience.

I can't think of a single Wii game (outside the Wii Fit / Wii Sports gimmick
games) that wouldn't have been better with a normal gamepad. The Wiimote is a
little too clever for its own good, and as a tradeoff "traditional" games
almost necessarily have to be very easy in order to compensate for the
inaccuracy of the control mechanism. Even then, the Wiimote ends up being
frustrating more often than not.

